
9 Best Practices for DevOps - avitzurel
http://www.datamation.com/applications/9-best-practices-for-devops-1.html
======
tmaly
just a note, I can only see the first 5. The second page link does not seem to
be working

~~~
avitzurel
Works for me (final last words). Here's the direct link:
[http://www.datamation.com/applications/9-best-practices-
for-...](http://www.datamation.com/applications/9-best-practices-for-
devops-2.html)

